# looking for Rusty, Strawberry roan welsh type



## Jackson (16 June 2011)

Hi there, 
I know that this is a long shot, as the little guy would be getting on now, but I am trying to trace my childhood horse. 
I'll start with a picture, if you recognise him, please contact me.













The last I heard, his previous well meaning but inexperienced owners had placed him in a rescue ( I think called sunnysands ) due to not being able to manage his laminitis.

These pictures were taken a couple of years back. He would come out of every winter looking awful, but there was a flashy little pony under that coat, I will see if I have any pictures of him at his best.

He got laminitis if his feed wasn't limited in the summer months, and he was a naughty little **** if you didn't watch him. He would buck and bronc with a little six year old me when I asked for canter, bite who ever ran along side him in showing classes, or when being led in general, and he had very bad teeth, possibly from cribbing in his previous home. 

He usually rubbed his tail out in the summer, possibly due to sweet itch, I can't remember. 

Thanks for reading, I hope you can help!


----------



## Jackson (16 June 2011)

A small bump and another picture I found. He was before I owned a digital camera, so most of my pictures are not on the computer, unfortunately


----------



## Jackson (19 July 2011)

I don't like to bump again, but just wanted to add that he was microchipped and passported by us.


----------



## cally6008 (19 July 2011)

microchip number ?
have you asked the passport issuing organisation about his passport ?


----------



## Jackson (21 July 2011)

Sorry, I missed your reply, unforutnately we no longer have his microchip number  Good idea re: the passport though!


----------



## galaxy (21 July 2011)

Is this the same Rusty that has been stolen and posted about on here?


----------



## Jackson (22 July 2011)

Not that I know of, I sold this Rusty on a couple of years ago, although there is a possibility that they are the same horse. I'm going to look at the other rusty thread now, their description does sound very similar


----------



## Jackson (2 September 2011)

A small bump, I still have had no luck tracing this guy


----------



## Jackson (9 April 2012)

I scanned some pictures in and thought that I would add. Its extremely possible that the little man is gone now, but it's worth a shot


----------

